# Ac Cooling 3400 Watts Over 3 Trays With C02



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 1, 2009)

WELL I JUST GOT ALL MY EQUIPMENT BUT NOW IM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW I SHOULD SET MY ROOM UP! WAT DO U GUYS THINK OF THIS DRAWING! THIS IS HOW I THINK EVERYTHING IS GONNA GO! PLEASE LEAVE UR ADVICE AND COMMENTS :confused2: 


THANKS AlbinoDanko


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 7, 2009)

i will actually have the ducting on the 600 side go through the wall and pull air from out there, so it will be a sealed system! then i will have a 6 inch inline on the ceiling with a carbon filter attatched to it exhausting the room when the co2 isnt on! ill eventualy get a controller to control all this!


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey partner, if you have mites ( as stated in another thread ) you should bomb the room before setting it up with plants. 
Trust me, you don't want these on your plants !
If the room has carpets, remove them prior to set up!, one less place the borg can hide and wait.
If the plants have mites and you bring them into a clean room, your screwed !!!!! and it will be an UPhill battle.

On a seperate note, your set up will send the electric meter ah-spinning and this may be noticed if you live in a small town.
Maybe you can run the set up on off times so as not to spike your meter too high at once.

Good luck to you..........................


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 8, 2009)

ya those lil things are the feakin devil! i hate mites aka THE BORG! 

i have concrete inside the new room! yes i have some mites on the plants that are gonna be going in there shortly to flower out! one is covered with eggs!!! i sprayed them last night with safers insect sopa and this morning i hung a hot pest strip in the veg closet where the girls are at! i bombed with doom like 2 weeks ago, maybe i should get another one! i also have a attan bomb im waitin to use once the room is set up! ill bomb the room and the plants and throw them in there! its impossible to get these nasty lil critters to leave! u tihnk i should take the one that is infested and just wack her down or throw her outside or something???????


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude you are all over the place with these mites. Listen homey, go buy Floramite, remove everthing from room you dont want it on. Spray bottom side up, top side down then around room. You dont need a mask, but i wear one anyhow. Once in veg, once in the start of flower, just like I said in your other threads. They will be gone. $50 will last you a couple years. I will throw pics up here later of my new crop.

Edit: 20 AK47's and 20 Bubblegum, mite/bug free.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 9, 2009)

so it works that good huh? did u tell me to use it before???? so where can i get it at for $50


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 9, 2009)

I tried multiple things. Combos too. One plant or a couple I could see some organic treatments. But if you want dank like your name applies, take care of the mites for good. Think Norcal said it or someone, "You can never see full potential of a harvest, until you are mite free. Most hydro shops have it behind the counter. Little 1oz bottle for $50. 1/2 gal will do 40 (3ft) plants. Don't make extra. Gloves and spray suit are a must, $15 at the depot.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 9, 2009)

im done with these mites! dude im on it, ill have that floramite tomorrow!!!! how do u compare floramite to avid???? also should i use my other spray methods along with floramite?????


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 9, 2009)

Avid is more dangerous. Works just as good. I give them that and Ortho fruit and vege spray, have not seen bug of any kind in months. Get a sprayer when you go to the depot. Be careful with the stuff. Store in safe place, etc. And if you have not used a sprayer much, get some goggles from the depot too. Only a few bucks, be over cautious.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

more dangerous as in worse chemicals???? that should be better huh lol!!! i thought u used floramite? so u use avid,ortho, and veg spray?? well im going to the shop tomorrow to pick up one or the other ill let u know in the morning. should i spray azatrol in conjuction???


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 10, 2009)

No, I only use Floramite twice, and whole bottle Ortho in the sprayer. Mixed seperatly. Sure, use Azatrol if you want. Most ppl say many different treatments are best or mix it up. But I doubt you need anything beyond Floramite. Least I have not and everyone I know.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

o ok well ill give it a try! ill use azatrol and some other methods as well every couple days! so u only use floramite twicef??? once in veg and once in flower??? wat about for a heavy infestation???


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 10, 2009)

You wont need anything else. Its the end all. Yes once in week 1/2 veg and week 1/2 flower. For heavy infestation, I say start over. Post an update after you have used it.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

u think the 1 0z bottle off ebay is worth it, its only $15!!!!!!!!!


has anyone bought this off ebay???


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

you need 2 more ~250 CFM fans for the 4- 600 watters. The 1kwt blowing into 4 600 watts is going to exit with very high temps and will effect your ability to cool the lights. And keep your ballasts OUTSIDE of your grow room. You will need another a/c also, The a/c's will NEED to be sealed in the grow rooms. How do you plan on getting cold air in and keeping the light separate between rooms? If your using plastic poly then contamination of your rooms is possible. 

You have too many variables for a beginner. No offence at all.  
And you are never "finished" getting equipment for a new grow room until after your 2-3rd grow. 


Good Luck


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 10, 2009)

As long as its floramite. Get it.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 11, 2009)

*NC-* ok im ordering it right now

*OGKUSHMAN*-well if i have issues im gonna use the 6 inch 305 cfm active air inline for the 1000 and then the vortex for the 4 600's! and then to exhuast the room im gonna use my 405cfm eco plus inline with a carbon filter! i think i pretty much got everything now! lights, fans, c02, nutes, soil, meters controllers, timers, fully dedicated grow room! the room is only a flower room! the panda film will only be used to cover the door so when i walk in there no one outside can see light! thanks og, hope u stay tuned as its about to get interesting!


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 11, 2009)

Remember, you cant run CO2 unless the rooms are sealed w/o an exhaust.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 11, 2009)

well i ordered 1 oz of floramite and 1 oz of azatol! cant wait until it gets here. its like christmas again. hope i can get these mites under control, im gonna hit them with something in the morning. probally alcohol and water mix (60% 99% iso alcohol/40% phed water)!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 11, 2009)

i know, im gonna run my lights sealed (pull from outside the growroom through the lights and out the room!!) im only exhausting the room when the c02 isnt on!! i dont know how im gonna get fresh air though!!??!!?? also im gonna try and now run the ac through the winter!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 13, 2009)

heres a pics of the gals going in the room soon! 

does it look like i need to feed more nutes?? theres yellowish around the leafs and the tips are burnt it looks like! only on like 3 of them though


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 14, 2009)

Look good. LMK in awhile what you think of the Floramite.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 14, 2009)

Just put up photos of new crop. AK and Super Silver.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 16, 2009)

well i just tested the drain from the plant above (shiva skunk) and the run off is 3800 ppm:confused2: :holysheep:  
i def have some crap built up in my soil! ppm of my tap water is 100! ppm of my full veg feed at 1/2 of the bottle reccomendation is 740 ppm and i have not tested my flowering ppm yet!

and the run off of a shiva skunk that looks good is 2800 ppm! im going to def flush asap, my question is..i have about 8.2 ph water here on tap and i was wondering if i could flush the plants with that in the bathtub???


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 16, 2009)

Why do you need a ppm measure if your in soil? I only do PH, water from tap is 6.5. Little Dolomite and Organic Soil. Runs a solid 6.8 all the way thru. Don't you have your nute schedule down?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 17, 2009)

cuz i had some problems and my buddy at the hydro store said to test my run off and my tap water and my full nut feeding which is 740ppm! so i tested the run off and there 3800 ppm, i would say thats really high, if i didnt measure the ppm i wouldnt know that theres all kinds of crap in the soil and i would of actually gave another feeding probally which would of led to even more problems!!!! now i nkow i gotta flush since i tested it!ppm is a good tool to have along with a ph meter! i would say there required for a good successful garden! ill be flushing a little later today and spray with azatrol at the same time!

ya my nute feeding is pura vida grow, voodoo juice, tarantula, piranha, liquid karma, bud candy, cal mag!


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm. Whatever works for ya. They got the Floramite? Sounds like a hell of alot of nutes. Whatever schedule your on is obv not working. What ya gonna change?

Edit: I would only used Floramite. Tellin ya all you will need for mites. Get something else for thrips, aphids, etc.

Edit 2: See the new crop pics below?


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 17, 2009)

use alot less nutes and keep your pH at 5.8, looks like there is nutrient lockout, when leaves are suffering like that it usually results in much smaller bud growth.  flush with plain water


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 14, 2009)

*chef- *you think thats alot of nutes??? thats all the nutes they need!!! the ppm of all that mixed together is only 750ppm!!! i got the base nutes and then some additives and then some benificial bacteria!!!! i feed nutes and then water 2 times before i feed nutes again to make sure i get all the nutes out of the medium! 

*greenfriend- *u think thats alot of nutes??? i phed at 6.5 and flushed cuz im doing soil! 5.8 is for hydro correct??? all look better now excpet some browning on leafs and tips burning! they have had a 36 hour dark period and lights just went on for the first time in the new room! heres a pic, all the other pics are in my other thread "how many lights in a 10 x 12 room for max yield?" take a look, ill take some more tomorrow and post it in this one since this will be the thread for my new room and everything will be posted on here!


C02 and the 1000 watter will be put in the room in a few weeks controlled by a ppm3 meter, ill have more pics tomorrow! also the other tray will be full soon!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 26, 2009)

heres some pics of the girls just about the go to sleep! there over watered and drowned! they'll recover here in the next couple days


----------



## DonJones (Dec 26, 2009)

ANYTIME YOUR RUN OFF IS HIGHER IN PPM THAN YOUR NUTES YOU HAVE SERIOUS NUTE BUILD UP IN YOUR SOIL! 

Thee is no other place to for it to come from.  Especially that for pure hydro nutes are usually below 1500 ppm.

Quit feeding them and lest the soil feed them.  You're loving them to death!

Good smoking


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 27, 2009)

I say drop that table and run 5gal DWC's. You have a better idea of nute levels, pest regime now. I switched. They have only been going for a few weeks and I luv not messing with dirt.

PS, they look alot better. Waiting too see thick nugs. I will post week 9 pics soon of the SSH. Pop can thick nugs...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 2, 2010)

*donjones-* i actually pured 80ppm through and it came out 3800ppm! so i knew something was up! def a nute buildup, wat the problem after that was though is i gave them 8.2ph water and it messed me up again and threw me in the wrong direction! there still recovering but i would say they look ok

*chef- *thanks i try and keep them green but idk something always happens! im gonna put a reservoir under the trays, thats why there raised like that! u got those pics up yet???

well heres a few pics, i think im about in week 3, im not sure i didnt write it down this time! ive been giveing the girls nothing but water for the last week or 2 so last night i gave them some tea and a lgiht strength of sensi a & b, big bud, and cal mag! ppm was 640 and ph was 6.3


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep pics are up. Looks alot better dude, nice job. Your in soil, right? Maybe raise the PH a bit. I ran 6.7-7.0 for the whole cycles. Such better health from last time after bringing PH up with hort lime. I put in a design thread for new room. 12 bucket DWC with controller and Rez. Check her out. Can't wait. 

PS, didn't write your weeks down? Dude, you already went thru hell and back with probs. Document everything. So easy to trace probs back. I will be watching.

PSS, log in more


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 2, 2010)

ya i forgot to keep track, i have a calender of all the nutes and feedings sheldules and stuff though, i just forgot the date when i switched! i need to sign on more, to tell u the truth i need a new computer chair cuz its painfull with this chair, its hurting my back so bad and i have a terrible back, i need to invest into a chair before anymore nutes or anything lol!

why do u think i have leafs dieing? is it normal, it kinda looks like nute burn but its Impossible!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol. You funny. I say raise it a bit with hort lime. Did you dose them with it when they changed cycles? Or do you not use it? I tell ya, I used alot of it in the recent harvest and it made a huge difference. At 3 weeks into flower, they should not be yellowing. Should have lush green foilage. Everyone, "claiming" there knockig out 1.5g a watt, there pics are lush even at week 9 flower. So maybe they are, maybe not. I guess when I have one that has that last uping of nitrogen in late flower maybe. FF has it, but my foilage was not nearly as dark green as I am seeing others. Looking foward to your crop. There's alot in there. Total watts is 2400?

PS, I still say drop that table and run DWC. Find my other thread, I hope to grow enough in 1 harvest to last my entire family 1-2 years worth. Won't have to have constant grow. Some like it, not me. I am well protected too inside and out of the house, but it's still scary, period.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 6, 2010)

hey albino matey your room and set up looks superb next grow why not give coco coir a go check out my babies for some positive results with nothing but grow and bloom nutes.

t4


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 7, 2010)

Ummmmmm, pics???? Those should be done by now.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Feb 8, 2010)

im kinda sceptacile on puttin  stuff on the net now, thats why i havent been on here! i dont think there done, all the hairs on the blueberry cheese turned yellow but the trichs arnt filled out yet, i gave one more sachet of shooting powder then im probally gonna flush, i say 2 more weeks and 3 weeks on some probally! ive been feeding the advanced nutrients line! also i just picked up 6 purple vodoos and 6 purple kushs for a waterfarm kit grow! i tried coco and i didnt like it, i tried vericrop co co and put some clones in there and it seemes it stayed to wet and the plants didnt like it!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 8, 2010)

Why, what happened about being skeptical? PM me if you need to keep it a secret or no response is kool too. Your switching to 12 bucket waterfarm?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 8, 2010)

advanced nutes for example do soo many 'BUD ENHANCING':hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:     products.... BIG BUD,HAMMERHEAD,BUDBLOOD,NIRVANA,BUD CANDY, VOODOO JUICE, CARBOLOAD AND OVERDRIVE and now your trying shooting powder you are just trying for bigger buds with all the hype, forget it albino take it from me ive been growing 13 years and have tried most ** bud boosters..

only one worked and it was pure poison superbud from dutch master contained some carcinogenic stuff and was withdrawn with 2 years of being marketed.

it swelled overnight your plants buds to more than twice the size but no extra weight btw.

lol

just forget all the hype and try the kiss of just grow and bloom.

check my 2 strain 2010 grow and ill wager it will outperform all my past grows especially as they will be getting all the light from tonight when the others all die cept 4..

t4 :hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

Safe to come out.. We have been following and waiting


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol nc 

i think albino is hiding somewhere 

t4


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2010)

You didnt drink any of that Floramite did you? Hope you good..


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Mar 11, 2010)

hey everyone.....lol no i didnt drink any of that floramite! im back and oh boy ill have some pics and more info tonight, im at work right now so ill be on tonight with some pics and plans that are in the making but im so god dang busy at work i have no time even to water my girls.. ill talk to you guys later tonight if y'all on


i got to say advanced nutrients is the bomb or its just there way of marketing but im on for the ride! 

But my problems ALL ALONG were my 8.2 ph clorinated water and the root ahpids eating my roots and fungas nats, i had no roots when i harvested nothing but root ahpids! now to solve that for my next upcoming grow i have a reverse osmosis system and mad farms oxygenator (hydrogen perixode) to take care of any pests or pathogens in the medium!



GOD I LOVE THE SUN THATS BEEN OUT LATELY, HOOP HOUSE TIME  :lama:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 12, 2010)

Waiting.... Glad you got it figured out. Welcome back.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm ready to hear more, looks like a good grow.


----------

